# Dual Intel FW82546EB recognized as Silicom Ltd. Device 0028

## marc2gentoo

Hello GentooGuys,

I've an Intel FW82546EB Chip here, but with the e1000 driver it's only recognized as Silicom Ltd. Device 0028 via lspci.

I looked on the back of the card... it's a "Riverbed CMP-00028" card... dual copper gig-e bypass... PCI-X Server Adapter... PXBPI-Series.

I searched the web for drivers and only found the official website http://www.silicom-usa.com/Product.aspx?Product=122&Category=58&ln=en where I can't login by now.

I will try to phone them and get this driver, but I thought it is an Intel-Chip... could it be, that there's a bug in the e1000 that it doesn't recognize my Dual Gigabit Card?

#Marc

----------

## krinn

many manufacturers saying a 1000Mb card is running at 1000Mb doesn't tell you the chip in use to handle it, simply because they could use different chip model/manufacturer base on chip availability or chip current prize.

so if the manufacturer of the card tell you it's an intel chip, it should be an intel, if he only specs the card for 1000Mb without explicitly tell you the chip model in use then he might change it if needs, you'll still end-up with the promise 1000mb but two same card might run with two different chip model/manufacturer.

try a livecd (just because a livecd should have many many drivers build as module to handle many different chips) and try lspci -k, you might get your answer easy like this (if a driver exist for it, and if it is build with the livecd, udev will load it when it see the chipset of your card)

----------

## marc2gentoo

Thx for getting me of that wire... but...

good idea, i tried without luck... 

But I searched the web again and found this:

2011-02-20 babel

    - update to kernel 2.6.32.29

    - add e1000bp driver for Silicom Bypass network cards, see http://www.silicom-usa.com/default.asp?contentID=720

      PXG2BPi, PXG4BPi, PXG6BPi and fiber versions

https://eisler.nettworks.org/svn/fli4l/trunk/kernel_2_6_32/changes/kernel_2_6_32.txt

https://eisler.nettworks.org/svn/fli4l/trunk/src/src/fli4l/e1000bp/

https://eisler.nettworks.org/svn/fli4l/trunk/kernel_2_6_32/src/src/kernel-2.6.32/drivers/package/e1000bp/

I'm wondering... shouldn't these driver merged to the e1000 package?

The chip-understanding-problem is that this card is a "bypass" card, whatever this means...

So now I've the source... but I don't think I've enough skill to compile a stable driver from it.

Perhaps anyone can point me to a good howto to do this...?!

#Marc

EDIT:

I tried simple to "make"... there was a failure because I use kernel 3.0... but yeah, i was able to fix this, but know I get this:

/lib/modules/3.0.7-gentoo/build/include/linux/linkage.h:5:25: fatal error: asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make: *** [e1000_main.o] Error 1

----------

## marc2gentoo

I'm not able to get this to work... I think, that's caused by the age of the card...

All path's in sources are wrong... like asm is now in "... build/include/asm-generic; acpi is elsewhere...

I also tried the compiled kernel module from fli4l, but this ended in: -1 Invalid module format

#Marc

----------

## krinn

Tried to boot gentoo dvd to see if the card isn't support ?

They might have just drop the support but query it to be add in e1000 or another open source driver.

Linux generally loves network cards.

----------

## marc2gentoo

Yes, I downloaded the 11.2 Live-DVD...   :Smile: 

lspci -k didn't show a loaded driver...

Maybe another distribution has more drivers?!

 *Quote:*   

> They might have just drop the support but query it to be add in e1000 or another open source driver. 

 

I hope so... otherwise I have to buy two new 1Gbit Dual Cards... not as cheap...

Thanks in advance for your help.

#Marc

----------

